# 1964 Schwinn Stingray Coppertone



## Jewelman13

So after a 4hr round trip drive, here is my  sweet find of the year for me. 10/19/1964 Schwinn Stingray.  The Schwinn Stingray Speedo also came as a bonus.


----------



## vastingray

Nice bike looks great


----------



## Jewelman13

vastingray said:


> Nice bike looks great




Thanks vastingray! I'd say it's a 7 in the condition as found. It's my first oldest stingray to find via word of mouth. The person I got it from thought it was a 65 originally, but when I picked it up and looked closely at the serial number and all the parts that are on it, I was jaw dropping! K4. Rear tire needs to be replaced but other than that, everything else is correct.


----------



## That bike guy

Nice Ray I mite be interested in the tire if it's USA made. I have a 72 sting ray studded in good condition for a trade


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

Mm mm mm nothing like a OG. Coppertone Ray 
Beautiful. 

~ Rafael ~


----------



## Jewelman13

Got a period correct rear tire on it now and did a little shinning on the chrome.


----------



## Jewelman13

That bike guy said:


> Nice Ray I mite be interested in the tire if it's USA made. I have a 72 sting ray studded in good condition for a trade




Thanks for the offer, but i have the period correct tire on it now. The tire that was on it is a Sears Allstate Sport Tread Heavy Duty. It's dated 67.


----------



## SHO2010

Very nice bike makes me wish I was 11 yrs old again and could go tearing around the neighborhood on it.


----------



## n2stuff

I know I have seen this somewhere???? Oh, Facebook Stingray group. LOL Such a sweet ride.


----------



## madsapper

Very nice!


----------



## mcmfw2

Killer find


----------



## 67Ramshorn

I'll 2nd that !!


----------



## Clark58mx

Jewelman13 said:


> View attachment 395097View attachment 395098
> 
> Got a period correct rear tire on it now and did a little shinning on the chrome.



Love the early stingray look. I need to get me one soon.


----------



## Jewelman13

Here she is fender-less.


----------



## kstarkusa

Sweet bike and it's has my birthday lol 10/19


----------



## 67Ramshorn

Looks a lot better fenderless. Fenders are for girls..........:eek:


----------



## Jewelman13

Up for sale! K4 Schwinn Stingray Coppertone $975 plus shipping no trades Pm for more info


----------

